# Crickets



## XIRURG (Dec 19, 2003)

hey guys!
Anyone every tried to feed their piranhas with crickets? Any luck?


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

I fed my p's a cricket once, they just nipped at it until it was gone. Not sure if it's very good for them. I know oscars like crickets...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I know koi love crickets... Whenever I'm at the LPS chatting it up with the herp guy there while buying f/t mice and I find crickets on the floor, we toss 'em into the koi pond that's right beside and they frenzy.

I'd imagine p's would eat crickets though, of appropriate size, as they do eat insects in the wild.

Regular pet store crickets won't have much nutritional value though unless you 'gut load' them for a couple days prior. This can be achieved by feeding them some flake fish food and keeping something like a piece of orange or cucumber or something in there for them to get water off of... This will fill them full of nutritional value.

Unless you keep herps, crickets would probably just be annoying to have around for p's unless you were at the LPS and picked up a few just for fun. Toss 'em in one by one and see who gets 'em, heh...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I've fed my p's crickets on several occasions.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

THat sounds like it'd be fine but i have never tried it.
Sounds like a fun way to get rid of an anoying bug.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 21, 2003)

Once a cricket was in my house and kept chirping, so I found him and pitched him in to shut him up.


----------



## Raptorsucks1987 (Jan 15, 2004)

but feeding them crickets is it healthy for them?


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Raptor, he just said its not very healthy unless you feed the crickets healthy food before you feed them to the p's.


----------



## Raptorsucks1987 (Jan 15, 2004)

oh my bad didn't read it right


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

havent tried insects though. but i may have to start with a mealworm, maybe...


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

crickets are ok to use but you're p or ps should be willing to come to the surface to eat. 
as for meal worms, they are pretty fatty from what i here. i bought ten of them and fed them to my p and my cichlids. they made a mess of the tank


----------

